# Considering a 2020 Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 1028 OHXE



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

My blower search is continuing, and I might have found a good option. There's a Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 1028 OHXE up for sale nearby. The seller's husband passed and she doesn't have the strength to use it anymore. She said it was bought in October of 2020 and used approximately 6 times. It looks to be in good shape and I plan to check it out tomorrow. She's asking $1300, but I plan on offering $1000.

My understanding is that these being higher end, semi-commercial, were manufactured in Minnesota. This has a 302cc engine, which I assume is a Loncin. It should have an auto steer differential as well as some other nice features. Based on some brief research, these appear to be nice blowers with good build quality. I don't know much more than that, really. If anyone has any experience or insight on them, I'd be curious to hear from you. I know this probably isn't a steal, but it seems like a good size and a nice option overall.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Seems like a great deal. The way prices are right now. That looks like a good example of a nice machine.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Out of all of the candidates you have posted so far, this one is by far the nicest and it is virtually identical to one that currently sells at Home Depot for $1699+tax.

The asking price of 1300 represents a 27% discount over new once you factor in the sales tax. That is a pretty good deal if you ask me. If the seller is willing to come down even more, good for you. 

As you have pointed out, Power Max HDs are more robust and cost hundreds more over a "regular" Power Max. They are also significantly rarer in the used market. 

For the record, I own an older 2015 Power Max HD 1028 OHXE with the 302cc Loncin engine. It has that "throw snow across the street" power. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Seems like a good candidate, even at $1300.00 which is a decent price.
Looks to be mint condition in the photo.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Personally I’d bought it if that had been available last year instead of the 824 snowmaster I bought… That’s a lot of practically new machine for the $.


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

Well, I finally put my money where my mouth was. 

The seller was pretty firm on the price, but I got her down to $1200. She didn't have the manual, but did have the original receipt and evap emissions paperwork. No big deal, I can download the manual online. Sure enough, the receipt shows 10/17/20 and a sale price of $1499 before tax. It's kind of crazy how things are these days. Anyway, here's the picture of it sitting in my family business warehouse before I take it home. She was very forthcoming about the condition and confessed it does need an oil change, but the oil wasn't that bad. She did say that the accidentally ate on a shovel that was in the driveway, which actually shattered the shovel. The auger looks fine except for a couple of spots with missing paint. The area behind it has a little open metal too, but no rust. I'll have to touch those up. The Quick Stick worked just fine and she started right up, even on old gas. I'll have to siphon it out and put some cleaner to run through it on the next tank of ethanol free. I didn't notice it, but there was some chafing on the cable insulation and paint next to it by the chute, but I'll touch that up as well. Kind of disappointing, but not the end of the world. Other than that, it looks to be really clean. My buddy and I are pretty big guys and it was a job hefting it into the bed of the pick up. I think these things are like 260-280 pounds. Phew.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mphilleo said:


> Kind of disappointing, but not the end of the world.


They often don't look that good on the lot at Home Depot... I think you'll like it!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Well bought, I think you will be very pleased with that Toro.

Much better deal than the used Ariens Deluxe and I believe that machine has only seen minimal use. Pretty much a brand new machine.

I would perform a full service on it (oil change, check the belts, drop belly pan and grease and lube as per owners manual, remove the rims and grease/anti seize the axles, check auger gear box oil/grease level, ensure equal air pressure in both tires, check or adjust scraper bar height for your blowing surface etc) . Doesn't appear to have any grease zerks on the auger rakes, maybe that is covered in the manual.

Let us know how it performs for you this winter.


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

tabora said:


> They often don't look that good on the lot at Home Depot... I think you'll like it!


 Thank you! I think it's a pretty nice rig!


Ziggy65 said:


> Well bought, I think you will be very pleased with that Toro.
> 
> Much better deal than the used Ariens Deluxe and I believe that machine has only seen minimal use. Pretty much a brand new machine.
> 
> ...


 I will certainly report back when we get some snow here (which is an inevitability). Also, thanks for the preventative maintenance suggestions. I'm going to download the owner's and service manuals and check them out.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

If it started and ran fine on the gas in it, I’d top it off and not lose a wink of sleep. But that’s just me.


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

Thanks for all the feedback, folks. I can't wait to familiarize myself with this and give it the small amount of TLC it needs. While we're talking about it, I wanted to pick your brains quick. 

I'm not sure how much is known about it, but one of the things that caught my interest on this is the commercial-grade auger gear box. It looks like hardened metal gears based on the pictures on Toro's website. I also liked that it does try to save itself by stalling if the auger is stopped up. Since the seller mentioned having run over a shovel like the one below, I'm hoping the gears are fine. Not sure why, but you can only buy the whole assembly at a cost of $441.00. I'd prefer to be able to replace the gears themselves, but they don't appear to be available separate. What do you think? I'm probably being paranoid.

Here's their product description for the feature:
"Equipped with commercial-grade auger gear box. If auger hits hard material, engine will purposely stall to prevent damage."


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I am sure that it will be fine I have a 1128 Power Max HD , the more snow there is the better it blows.


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

I was learning more about this thing from the movingsnow.com pictorial review. I noticed that the Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 826 OXE Model 38805 had braces for the auger/impeller housing. Is that something did only for units with poly components? I don't have that one on mine, but all parts except the inspection cover are metal, so that might be why. Otherwise, it's a great review and gives me a lot of confidence in their engineering.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

mphilleo said:


> I was learning more about this thing from the movingsnow.com pictorial review. I noticed that the Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 826 OXE Model 38805 had braces for the auger/impeller housing. Is that something did only for units with poly components? I don't have that one on mine, but all parts except the inspection cover are metal, so that might be why. Otherwise, it's a great review and gives me a lot of confidence in their engineering.
> 
> 
> View attachment 200041


My semi educated guess is yes; those braces are probably needed to compensate for the lack of bracing provided by the poly 'upper chute housing.' Without it, I think the bucket would want to flex/tilt skyward under heavy load.


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

jherbicide said:


> My semi educated guess is yes; those braces are probably needed to compensate for the lack of bracing provided by the poly 'upper chute housing.' Without it, I think the bucket would want to flex/tilt skyward under heavy load.


That makes sense to me as well.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

mphilleo said:


> My buddy and I are pretty big guys and it was a job hefting it into the bed of the pick up.


Get some ramps.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Nice blower! It should serve you well. I picked up a used 826 last year repowered with an 10.5 HP Tecumseh. It does what I need even when the EOD pile is big and slushy!


----------



## Brianwc (Oct 10, 2018)

mphilleo said:


> My blower search is continuing, and I might have found a good option. There's a Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 1028 OHXE up for sale nearby. The seller's husband passed and she doesn't have the strength to use it anymore. She said it was bought in October of 2020 and used approximately 6 times. It looks to be in good shape and I plan to check it out tomorrow. She's asking $1300, but I plan on offering $1000.
> 
> My understanding is that these being higher end, semi-commercial, were manufactured in Minnesota. This has a 302cc engine, which I assume is a Loncin. It should have an auto steer differential as well as some other nice features. Based on some brief research, these appear to be nice blowers with good build quality. I don't know much more than that, really. If anyone has any experience or insight on them, I'd be curious to hear from you. I know this probably isn't a steal, but it seems like a good size and a nice option overall.
> 
> ...


Same as mine same model 38841 it does not have auto steer see those little triggers under handle. But its a great snow blower and I paid same 1499 a couple years ago.


----------



## mphilleo (4 mo ago)

Brianwc said:


> Same as mine same model 38841 it does not have auto steer see those little triggers under handle. But its a great snow blower and I paid same 1499 a couple years ago.


Based on the receipt I got from the previous owner, it looks like Toro had a pre-winter sale taking $200 off MSRP. Solid deal for that price. I made sure the steering triggers on mine were adjusted properly and they were helpful more than a couple times maneuvering my driveway during the last dump.


----------

